# Mould on the bag!



## need_my_wedge (Feb 14, 2011)

My cart bag has been languishing in the garage since November. Decided to use it yesterday and found a load of mould growing down the back side. Anyone got any good recommendations for getting rid of it.....the mould that is, not the bag?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Clean it off? Hot soap and water should do the trick.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 14, 2011)

Discovered the same on my sons bag last week, thought it was due to the left over snacks in the pocket, but apparently not. We did clean that down with hot soapy water, but it's back on his bag too.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2011)

When i went into one of the pockets in my carry bag after Christmas i found the apple i had put in there at the begining of November. Or at least thats what i think it was!


----------



## Bacardibatman (Feb 14, 2011)

soap water

could give one of those mildew & mould sprays a go

like one at the bottom
http://britishonlinesupermarket.com/acatalog/dettol_household_cleaner.html

available from pretty much everywhere


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea, mould and mildew spray will help kill the mould to stop it re-growing.


----------



## Bacardibatman (Feb 14, 2011)

oh but make sure its one without bleach


----------



## sev112 (Feb 14, 2011)

Soak and water doesnt always work because first if you dont dry it scrupulously afterwards then any remnant spores will just grow again; added to the fact that most golf bag materials these days have very fine texture that spores can get into.  To kell mould you just need to get rid of eth dampness, and then remove teh spores (or just make sure it doesnt get damp again, but that's not always easy with a golf bag).

Had this happen to me a couple of times - what to do
Empty the bag of everything
Bring the bag into somewhere you can leave it to dry - perhaps the airing cupboard; 
Srunch up several newspaper pages into balls and stuff into teh offending pocket (but dnot stuff it full)
Leave for a day or 2 until you can be reasonably certain that it has dried out.
Then get a stiff brush and brush the insides of teh bag where the mould was (not so easy depending on where 
At that point you can try the Miltons fluid (or whatever) but again make sure it is dried out fully afterwards


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 14, 2011)

Autoclave it?

(such a typical scientist ain't I )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds like a valid and genuine reason to treat yourself to a shiny new bag.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 14, 2011)

You could try a weak bleach solution 1-100 or try getting some bacdet-t mould inhibitor from a builders merchant, I do however prefer Homers idea of a new bag.


----------

